# Cook salmon inside w/out smell?



## marajo (Dec 1, 2007)

Do any of you know of a way to cook salmon in your oven or top of stove w/out smelling up the house for days?  Our patio grill is down and out so that method is not available.


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 1, 2007)

Tear off a large piece of aluminum foil.  In the center of the foil, build a bef of sliced scallions, garic, grated ginger.  Place the salmon on top and bring the front and rear edges together and fold them together until they are almost tight on the salmon.  Leave some space above the salmon.  Rollup one end and crimp it tightly.

Into the remaining open end pour some soy sauce, white wine and fold that end up and crimp it.  

Place on a cookie sheet and bake in a 400 F oven for 15 minutes.


----------



## marajo (Dec 1, 2007)

Thank you. I assume when it is cooked you should take it outside to open and plate so the steam/smell stays out.  And then I thought I could simply take my electric griddle outside and cook on top of patio table.


----------



## MexicoKaren (Dec 2, 2007)

Gosh, it seems to me that if the salmon is fresh, there shouldn't be any smell. Having lived in the the Pacific Northwest, we were lucky to have fresh salmon available. Here in Mexico, I buy Chilean salmon (frozen and vacuum packed) and I don't notice any offensive smell when I cook it - quickly, in a cast iron skillet over high heat on my gas range.


----------



## Bilby (Dec 2, 2007)

I almost always pan fry my salmon (unless eating it raw) and can't say it has ever had a smell to it unless it has been on the turn.  Not so long ago though, my mum had a perfectly fine piece of salmon that did stink her house out for days.  All we could put it down to was the piece of salmon itself -either different cut of different breed to normal.

Another couple of variations on Andy's method - use teriyaki sauce, sherry, spring onions, rice wine and soy sauce, or use pineapple and fresh tomato with a bit of Worcestershire sauce and seasonings.  

And no, you shouldn't need to open the packets outside. The only smells you should have from this method should be mouth-watering.

I would be questioning my fishmonger if your salmon steaks/fillets are smelling while cooking.


----------



## expatgirl (Dec 2, 2007)

Funny you should ask..........on the morning show that featured Matt Lauer this past Thursday, I believe, an expert's advice was to place a small bowl of vinegar closeby since its acidity neutralizes the odors caused by fish.  She said that the smell of vinegar would not make the air smell either.


----------



## ChefJune (Dec 2, 2007)

MexicoKaren said:


> Gosh, it seems to me that if the salmon is fresh, there shouldn't be any smell. Having lived in the the Pacific Northwest, we were lucky to have fresh salmon available. Here in Mexico, I buy Chilean salmon (frozen and vacuum packed) and I don't notice any offensive smell when I cook it - quickly, in a cast iron skillet over high heat on my gas range.



Some farmed salmon has a really rank odor.  That's from the way it's raised, and imho probably shouldn't be eaten by anyone.  Fish that smells is sending you a message....


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 3, 2007)

Poach it in equal parts white wine and water, with a little lemon juice.


----------

